# Walthers Loco



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it necessary to isolate the motor on a Walther's Loco like with Athearn when installing a decoder?

This is a pic of the inside, minus the lead support that runs from rear of from to front of motor.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The motor do need to be isolated from the frame, no matter who makes the locomotive.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If there are two wires coming out of the motor, that is all that needs to be hooked to the decoder. The motor can still be hooked to the frame. I do not think that loco is worth converting to DCC, If it is the one that I think it is.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and info RR.

And YES Southern, it is the one you are thinking of :appl:

But based on your observation, it looks to me like its not connected to the frame through metal parts. I think Im going to continue with the original idea of using the other loco


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If you are using a motion and light decoder, it is worth it IMHO.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Always test with an Ohmmeter to ensure the motors leads are truly isolated from the chassis.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, the motor should be checked to be sure that it is isolated and it should be checked for current draw, both operating and stall current. The answer as to wether its worth it lies in those numbers. A current hog will limit the number of loco's you can run on your system. If the draw is to much it will kill the decoder.
Testing will save in the long run.

Larry


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Left and right wires coming off the trucks and the trucks are plastic. There should be no worries of not isolating the motor. 

So what's the scoop? Why is said engine no bueno for installation?


----------

